# BBQ  Competition



## daveyhunter (Aug 7, 2007)

If anyone is interested there is a Barbecue event KCBS Sanctioned in Dubuque, Iowa Sat. and Sun. Sept. 1st and 2nd go to WWW.THROWDOWNONTHERIVER.COM for more info.

Daveyhunter


----------

